# Don't Report Your Bands



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

If you like the CO and want to see it continue don't call in your bands.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

why is that?


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

There's rumors circulating that due to budget cuts the USFWS wants to shut down the CO to save money. They're using a skewed algorithm based off an increase in reporting rates from banding as evidence that an increase in harvest justifies closing the CO next year.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

So you don't want people that KNOW MORE than you and I about conservation, to have all the information they need??? You would rather, just continue to shoot the resource, even if it is unsustainable, in order to further your own opportunities??? All this on a RUMOUR!!!!

No thanks - I will continue to report every band I come across. I would rather have seasons based on FACTS than RUMORS
...


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

The season shouldn't be closing so it's not based on facts. The USFWS is being hit hard by the recent budget cuts. They don't have the money to enforce, monitor, and regulate the CO. It'll be a windfall of savings for them to close it. Can you imagine how much money they'll save simply by not having to band snows as intensively as they do now? We're talking big bucks.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

How long have you been this big of a Moron? I thought your rant on Calef was stupid but this clearly tops that post!

Harvest info is derived from the band returns. Even if the CO was eliminated banding would have to continue in order to keep accurate harvest info for the regular season. If you have proof of your nonsense please post it up!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Trapperjack said:


> How long have you been this big of a Moron?


Takes one to know one!

They have been banding the crap out of snows since the advent of the CO. Sure, they'd still band them but based on their current harvest formulas they really don't need that many bands reports for accurate data compilations. Ever take a statistics course smartly pants?


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

They have been banding the "crap" out of them since the 70's. How about some source of where this info is coming from????? Total BS!

Contact Ray Alisauskas, he is the leading Biologist in North America on the Lesser Snow Goose. Tell him your theory (population under control and the banding will be reduced greatly) and let us know what his response is. Also tell him how snow geese have inferior feathers that are subject to staining. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Biologists are hired to help the Fish and Wildlife establish management policies. Not turning in bands produces false information. I don't think anyone should sabotage research. Not knowing the entire story you could be having the opposite affect you want, or worse damaging the resource.

I am not sure what budget cuts your talking about, but if it's the sequestration I have this question. Isn't it apparent that politicians are making the cuts where they are most noticeable and will get the people to complain the most?

As much as I like the Fish and Wildlife service I don't want to act like the idiots in Greece. Everyone is going to get cut if we are going to get out of this created and careless mess. If we cry at every cut like Greece, then enjoy it for the next couple of years because then it will all end. Turn in your bands and hope the Fish and Wildlife can make the most of it. Otherwise you hurt them, the resource, and hunters.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Plainsman, thanks for the debt. It's guys like you that elected politician after politician who told you that you could have everything and pay for it later. I love how you old guys are so fiscally conservative now. Do you know what Reagan did to the deficit? He created supply-side economics and started this mess. He was the biggest fiscal liberal in history at that point in time. I didn't vote him in, you did. Now you're worried about your social security check. Guess what? You already spent it jerk. Look at the welfare state that is ND. No wonder why we're broke.

That's why I throw my bands away. You guys think you're cool sporting a bunch of "government waste" on your lanyard next to your calls? You're insane. Bands are gay. If you want to support big government and wasteful spending then go ahead and put your trinkets on your lanyard. You might as well brand yourselves you slaves.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

So much for proof of this theory.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Keep it civil or I will lock it... debate is fine, but you start calling names and I will get involved.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Let it go ref. We're all big boys.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Haha what a joke!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not report bands? What bands? I can't say I have ever seen one on a snow goose or shot a goose that had one.......... Considering that by last report the snow goose population was still considerably OVER long term goals I can't imagine they would cut the CO season just because they couldn't band birds. They can still get an idea of overall population from the data they get from the fall season. FWIW I get a hunter survey almost every year.................It ask how many birds I have harvested but has NEVER asked how many banded birds I shot..................... This is where they get their primary harvest data. Banding just helps them dertermine where those birds come from and are going.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

They know where the birds come and go for the most part. Band recovery is now mainly used to determine the age of the flock and harvest. With an estimation on the population and the % banded each year, they can determine how many are harvested from hunters that turn in their bands. With the reward system they even have a pretty good idea of those that do not report as well. Don't worry the CO is not in any jeoprady of stopping due to Anus's theory.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't feed the troll


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ban anas and blhunter3 and bring back nodakoutdoors......


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It just seems to me that using band reporting to establish harvest data would result in skewed results. It is well know that certain hunting areas produce far more banded birds that others........... If you are on the flight path of a banding area you are going to harvest more banded birds. In 35+ years of waterfowl hunting I have shot 5 banded birds.......That is no reflection on how many birds I have shot. There are hunters who have been at it for 10 years and have 5 times that many bands just due to the location they hunt. oke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

870 XPRS said:


> Ban anas and blhunter3 and bring back nodakoutdoors......


What have I done to you?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Even Reward Bands?


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, even reward bands. What they did is is put different $ amounts ($5-$400) on an equal amount of banded birds. It was determinded that once the $ amount reached a certain point the return rate was almost 100%. That study was back in the 80's before the call in system. They then did the reward banding again recently to find out if the call-in system had an increase in reporting rates. It did! It is important in determining the return rate since each banded bird represents a lot of dead birds.

dakota,

It really doesn't matter if you as an individual doesn't kill many banded birds or a bunch. It all averages out when you look at it flyway wide. The harvest info gets messed up when you start asking hunters how many they kill since most don't remember or they will lie.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

870 XPRS said:


> Ban anas and blhunter3 and bring back nodakoutdoors......


 :rock:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

PJ said:


> Even Reward Bands?


No, those ones are OK to report. :roll:

What do you think dude? Reward bands are hands down the WORST ones to report.

Reward bands=government waste at it's finest.

"Hey, we're the United States government. We're bankrupt but we're still going to keep paying tons of money for our government workers to fly to the tundra and put pieces of metal on wild geese so that when a hunter shoots one we pay him money. It's a great idea."

Is it any wonder we're broke???

I think not!


----------



## Big rig (Apr 16, 2013)

Anas Strepera said:


> If you like the CO and want to see it continue don't call in your bands.


I think you have more black helicopters working your spread than any sort of waterfowl ..


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hilarious!!!!



Big rig said:


> Anas Strepera said:
> 
> 
> > If you like the CO and want to see it continue don't call in your bands.
> ...


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Big rig said:


> Anas Strepera said:
> 
> 
> > If you like the CO and want to see it continue don't call in your bands.
> ...


I think you have more Obama posters on your walls than a tween girl has boy band posters.

"Hey Barry, please keep wasting money on bands so I can shoot them and think I'm cool!"

You sound like a big government loving Obama supporter.

I hope the republicans gut the budget and eliminate the USFWS. It's time to quit wasting money on this crap. We shouldn't even have to worry about the USFWS getting rid of the CO because of budget cuts. Snow geese should be open year round with zero regulations.


----------



## Big rig (Apr 16, 2013)

Anas Strepera said:


> Big rig said:
> 
> 
> > Anas Strepera said:
> ...


Oh ya that's me alright!! Obama ..pfft
You are hanging on by a very thin thread my friend.
Obama .. Ha
You seriously need to take something or see someone for your mental issues boy.


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

Right on!!!! why do a few even bother posting you stupid mindless garbage on this site? this a hunting forum and a place to go on about government. everyone go hunting have fun and shoot some banded birds and report them just as i did withe the 5 or group has shot since march! for all the haters go find another site to post your garbage! PLEASE


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Bands=Socialism

I wish they get rid of banding altogether or at the very least privatize it. If some company wants to make a go at making a buck on it fine. They could charge hunters $25-$50 when bands are called in to get the information back.....which is what the USFWS should currently be doing to help offset some of their egregious costs.


----------



## Big rig (Apr 16, 2013)

Anas Strepera said:


> Bands=Socialism
> 
> I wish they get rid of banding altogether or at the very least privatize it. If some company wants to make a go at making a buck on it fine. They could charge hunters $25-$50 when bands are called in to get the information back.....which is what the USFWS should currently be doing to help offset some of their egregious costs.


You just need to be flown out on black chopper 1 to your own island never never land..

The clown contest is next door, you should enter it.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Whatever you say socialist....

"I love shooting geese that are molested by a government employee."

---everyone of you who likes shooting bands.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sasha and Abby would you delete this guy? How many forums are you going to let him ruin? This site has been going down hill since the great Porkchop banning. They banned him but let tool sacks like Anas and blhunter stay. It just doesn't make any sense. There should be one warning given to these guys and then they should be gone. They are really making this site awful.


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

+1. no room for this bs.!!! this is a hunting forum right??? give em the boot


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Sasha and Abby would you delete this guy? How many forums are you going to let him ruin? This site has been going down hill since the great Porkchop banning. They banned him but let tool sacks like Anas and blhunter stay. It just doesn't make any sense. There should be one warning given to these guys and then they should be gone. They are really making this site awful.


Could not have said it any better myself. Hay mods wake up and ban these d- bags. The have turned this site into an outhouse to put it kindly.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

At least I contribute something. How many threads have you started lately?

I guess that's the solution. If there's nothing on here then no one can be offended.

Porkchop contributed by starting threads and he wasn't afraid to butt heads with people in a manner that wasn't super pleasant.

If you look at my responses to other threads I answer nicely. This is my thread. I started it. If you don't like it, don't read it and don't post on it. Go start your own thread with something interesting to say for a change.


----------



## Big rig (Apr 16, 2013)

Anas Strepera said:


> At least I contribute something. How many threads have you started lately?
> 
> I guess that's the solution. If there's nothing on here then no one can be offended.
> 
> ...


Big painted faced bloated clown ..
You and Ronald McDonald should team up and kick each other in the a$$ with your clown shoes

Big clown, court jester


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Clowns are entertainment. These sites are entertainment. I'm glad I could entertain you Big Rig.

You're welcome.


----------



## Big rig (Apr 16, 2013)

Anas Strepera said:


> Clowns are entertainment. These sites are entertainment. I'm glad I could entertain you Big Rig.
> 
> You're welcome.


I guess I can have manners and say thank you


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Ban anas and blhunter3 and bring back nodakoutdoors......
> ...


Repeatedly said dumb ****......


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I said $H1T, but over the years you have claimed to know everything about everything and it almost makes me want to puke. Everyone here can honestly trace the demise of nodakoutdoors to the time you started posting. I hope jamestown is better for having you, college sure as hell didn't need you. I'm only assuming your SAT's were to high and you knew more about every aspect of agricluture than anyone else.

Your only contributing post was when you asked people not to drive on muddy roads in 2009. That is something that everyone with a respectful bone in their body has known since.......forever.

I haven't posted in a long time, but here it is. I'm fairly sick of dip****s like you that post all the time that have no clue what the **** they are talking about. Your not helping anybody, your just listening to yourself talk. Do us all a favor and delete your username.


----------

